# Portage lakes



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just wondering what everyone uses to catch bass on Portage lakes in The spring just after the ice has came off and the water is still cold.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigs and jerkbaits


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yup.. jigs and jerkbaits are bread and butter

Vibe's can be good when its really tough


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerkbaits vibees and shad raps


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Slow rolling spinnerbaits


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

my favorite lure yearound on portage lakes is a texas rigged tequilla sunrise culprit style worm.I have caught bass in january like this.HOT SPOT-north reservoir-where the water runs into the lake from west reservoir.Its an obvious spot but a good one even if other people are fishing there.Shad stack up there and the bass follow.


----------

